

Startup lessons I learned in 2012 while raising 550,000 euros in funding - mirceagoia
http://www.whiteboardmag.com/11-startup-lessons-learned-in-2012-going-from-0-to-e-550-000-in-funding/

======
ricardobeat
What is the 'untapped market' that is mentioned in the startup bootcamp video?
The presentation makes it look like just a new Zynga.

~~~
bobbyvoicu
Simple, classic games, with a multiplayer version. Checkout Solitaire Arena on
Facebook to get an idea :)

It is, basically, a gaming company, but we do not build more complicated
games, like Zynga or other big companies do.

------
mirceagoia
Congrats, Bobby! Now the real hard work begins :).

~~~
bobbyvoicu
Thanks :)

Yeah, it's true. Now, we have "real" issues, like actually creating a viable
business, right? :)

~~~
mirceagoia
A viable business is always the goal :).

------
raavi
Great job! A big journey starts with one step...

~~~
bobbyvoicu
Yes, it does. Thanks!

------
mariuscorici
Nice work and more, great advices. Congrats.

~~~
bobbyvoicu
Thanks, Marius, I'm happy you liked it :)

------
alexcircei
Nice to hear that! Keep up the good job ;)

